# BellaRoo babies



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

not my litter. jeep sorrels redboy 








these are off garry's "BellaRoo" and Garry's "big black"
I just like baby puppies these are 1 day old there and 2 days now.
Bella is my Pearl's half sister


----------



## Pancake (Jun 11, 2010)

PUPPIES!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

Loving the light coated ones. Nice lines too


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

BittersweetEmbrace said:


> Loving the light coated ones. Nice lines too


This times 10


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Love your pups. Love the breeding as well they have good blood flowing through them.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

Rudy4747 said:


> Love your pups. Love the breeding as well they have good blood flowing through them.


wish they were mine lol


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Nice color spread there. Kind of funny how the pups are laying in color groups from lightest to darkest. Maybe mama-dog has a touch of OCD?


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

Carriana said:


> Nice color spread there. Kind of funny how the pups are laying in color groups from lightest to darkest. Maybe mama-dog has a touch of OCD?


that made me laugh out loud. probly. I did not even notice


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Super cute pups Matt thanks for sharing with us. OMG now I got puppy fever thanks a lot


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Cute baby dogs. They are ittle puppies. Hey I want that tri. lol oke:


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> Cute baby dogs. They are ittle puppies. Hey I want that tri. lol oke:


me too can I have yours?


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

PUPPPIESSSSSSSSS 2 cute


----------

